# Finally I'm back -- with wedding pictures! *PIC HEAVY*



## glamadelic (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey all! You may or may not even remember me! I haven't been on MUT since July, before I got married! We didn't have the internet for a while, so I could'nt post. Plus, I'm trying to save money, so I wanted to stay away from MUT because it just makes me want more makeup!! LOL. Anyway, I'm enjoying married life, and it's all I'd imagined it would be plus more! I couldn't be happier!

Anyway, the marriage took place on Saturday, July 19th! We went to a wedding chapel in Pigeon Forge, TN for the ceremony. It was sooo pretty! I was really nervous though.. I kept rocking back and forth.. lol. I wasn't very happy with my makeup, because I had to do it myself! Not only that, but I only had 10 minutes to do it, haha. I was gonna do something prettier, but didn't have time! But that's okay. It was a quick, simple, and beautiful ceremony! Maybe I'll upload the video so you guys can watch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Photographer's photos!






























































Other pictures!!

Me doing my makeup in 10 mins!! LOL






Me &amp; my daddy!






My neices Charity (blonde hair) and Emily (brown hair) being silly during the ceremony!






mom and dad!






inside the chapel!






aahh birdseed! it went down my dress and all in my hair. it was in my hair for daysss!!

posing for more pictures











brad getting bird seed out of my hair






i just really like this pic :]






later that night we went with my family to a jurassic boat ride! the kids faces were priceless!






a wax tom cruise at star cars musuem!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 3, 2008)

You looked really gorgeous! I was wondering when you were gonna be back



Congratulations and I wish you the best on your marriage


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!?! Yr makeup looks sooooooo good. I've seen ppl that hired somebody not even come close!

and CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sorry I'm screaming, but weddings excite me, lol. All the best, God's blessings, patience, peace, love, harmony and babies (if you want them) for your marriage


----------



## LilDee (Oct 3, 2008)

You made such a beautiful bride!

Congratulations, may you live happily ever after


----------



## Anthea (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations, you look beautiful and your make up looks lovely



I wish you both much happiness together.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 4, 2008)

You two look great! Your makeup looks fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## speedy (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations! You look beautiful and you both look so happy. I think you did a gorgeous job of your make-up.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 4, 2008)

You two are the cutest happiest things I've seen in a long time!!! So happy for you!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats! You are beautiful!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree that your makeup looks flawless. You look very happy too. Congratulations!


----------



## prettylynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You have some very beautiful wedding photos. Your make up looks really good I would have never guessed you did that in 10 minutes. The both of you look really happy. Congrats!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 4, 2008)

I remember ya! Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 4, 2008)

It is great to see you back! Congratulations to a forever union!


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations! And you look beautiful! Your makeup is lovely.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2008)

congratulations!!! what gorgeous pictures! your makeup looked fine! i'm loving the flipflops too lol


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations ! I agree, gorgeous pictures !!


----------



## Karren (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos!! You look beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 4, 2008)

wow

you are so pretty

and you look soo cute together

thx for charing


----------



## daer0n (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! you looked so happy and pretty, your makeup looked nice too! very natural and fresh


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww, congratulations! You look gorgeous


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 5, 2008)

You did a great job on your makeup. It fit perfect for the setting of the wedding. Very pretty. Congrats on the wedding. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww you looked stunning! Your make up was lovely




You guys make a cute couple, I wish you both a lifetime of happiness. Congrats!


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm wishes!! Time to get back to drooling over makeup now. Hehe!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 5, 2008)

welcome back! You look gorgeous, I love the makeup you did, its simple and fresh and perfect.

Congratulations! you guys look so happy together!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 5, 2008)

you look gorgeous, and you and your new hubby look supper happy. i am glad that the wedding went well and i hope married life continues to be wonderful for you.

on another random note that tom cruise wax statue does not look like tom cruise very much


----------



## McRubel (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats on the marriage!! You looked so beautiful!!! I really like your bouquet of flowers...what kind are the blue ones? So pretty!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats! I hope you have many, many happy years together!


----------

